
Anonymity in Name Only - Tracking Technology on the Web - [x+1]'s tech - shedd
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703294904575385532109190198.html
======
chunkbot
Can someone explain how they _actually_ collect the data?

~~~
what
Which data? These companies track your movement across the internet with
cookies. It used to be that a visit to dictionary.com would set over 40
different tracking cookies. I guess with your browsing history and some fancy
statistics they can make some pretty good guesses about you.

The WSJ actually has a whole bunch of articles about this stuff. Not sure if I
still have the links.

